
BotML – Markup Language for Modern Chatbots - arnley
https://github.com/BotML/botml-js
======
arnley
The idea of BotML is to address the issue of creating bots that can be
portable, open, and easy to write and update.

BotML current state does not handle all the use cases yet. But the groundwork
is laid and it can be extended with quite some ease.

I'm happy to collect any feedback and comments you guys may have!

------
tf2manu994
Not to be pedantic, but is it _really_ a markup language?

 _markup_ \- The notation that is used to indicate how text should be
__displayed __.

(emphasis mine)

Anyway, looks really neat and easy to use. Might take it for a spin in a pet
weekend project.

